# Easter Baby Sweater & Bonnet



## grannyknitter

Just can't resist knitting baby items - don't you think this outfit would be darling for some little girl to wear for Easter?


----------



## Mary Jean

JUST BEAUTIFUL YOU DID A WONDERFUL JOB MJ


----------



## MarykM

What a pretty set, your work is so neat


----------



## virginia42

Oh, yes, a great Easter outfit. Lovely work.


----------



## nwfl rose

Grannyknitter, this is a beautiful set. I am like you, just can't resist doing the baby things. Working on Ggrands 'hope chest', hoping I will get some before I'm too old to enjoy them! Can you tell me where I might find this pattern please. I would be forever grateful! Thanks, Rosalyn


----------



## loriekennedy

beautiful!!


----------



## LindaM

It is very darling in deed. I love your work, so nice and neatly done. I just love knitting baby items as well. they are just so cute and fast to make. Where did you find this little sweater at? I love the style of the hat that goes with it. Was this machine done or hand knitted?


----------



## grannyknitter

Thanks for all your kind comments about the sweater set.

Here is the link for the sweater:
http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/eyelet-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

The hat is a purchased pattern from King Cole leaflet #7158.


----------



## nsnewfie1996

I just love making baby items as well. Could you share the link or the name of book I can find it to order.


----------



## Leonora

That is so pretty, and beautifully made.


----------



## grannyknitter

LindaM said:


> It is very darling in deed. I love your work, so nice and neatly done. I just love knitting baby items as well. they are just so cute and fast to make. Where did you find this little sweater at? I love the style of the hat that goes with it. Was this machine done or hand knitted?


Thank you! the sweater and the hat are hand knit. I have never gotten the fever to do machine knitting or loom knitting; think that takes the handiwork part out of the item but that's just my opinion. I was the knitting instructor at my local Michael's store for several years - what fun to teach ages from 8 to 80 how to knit!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful set!


----------



## motherdawg

really beautiful....I cannot work with white here...too many beasts...


----------



## Germangirl

What a pretty set!


----------



## 2KNITCATS

So beaitiful


----------



## ginamarie12345

I just love little white sweaters...they go with everything.. Beautiful job and thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## alysonclark

That is very pretty .Alyson x


----------



## Katsch

very sweet


----------



## Sandiego

Beautiful!!!! It would look beautiful on a little one for Easter. Very nice!!! ;0)


----------



## LindaM

grannyknitter said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very darling in deed. I love your work, so nice and neatly done. I just love knitting baby items as well. they are just so cute and fast to make. Where did you find this little sweater at? I love the style of the hat that goes with it. Was this machine done or hand knitted?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! the sweater and the hat are hand knit. I have never gotten the fever to do machine knitting or loom knitting; think that takes the handiwork part out of the item but that's just my opinion. I was the knitting instructor at my local Michael's store for several years - what fun to teach ages from 8 to 80 how to knit!
Click to expand...

Well, your work is so precise in the gauge that it looked as though it was machine done. Oh, I can just imagine how much fun it was to be teaching them how to knit.


----------



## sjbowers

What a beautiful little set! Baby things are my favorite to knit also and I adore little white sweaters. The wavy edge really sets this off. Thank you for the pattern link!


----------



## daralene

Just lovely and yes, some little girl will love this......and parents too.


----------



## i knit

so beautiful & perfectly done as all your work is sure hope you can find a baby to wear it!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

Some little girl is going to be beautifully dressed this Easter! Absolutely gorgeous job! Thank you for posting this masterpiece!!


----------



## 29426

Wow! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Just beautifully done...


----------



## dottie2

What a beautiful set. You did a fantastic job. Keep up the great work!! It would be greatly appreciated if you can tell me where to get the pattern. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Judyrohe

Now this is just downright precious - just precious. Ohhhh, how I would love to see a little one in this. Very lovely work.


----------



## MacRae

You have that just right.... so precious! And some little one is going to be very lucky.


----------



## newbiebecky

Yes!


----------



## Homeshppr

This is such a sweet little set! It's perfect for Easter!!!


----------



## julietinboots

Pretty set and yes it would be a great Easter set.


----------



## Dory

Beautiful outfit! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

GrannyKnitter

You are so right. What a beautiful outfit for Easter or for any time, actually.

How long have you been knitting?

Colleen


----------



## Dlclose

So pretty! Can just imagine it on Easter Sunday! It's great!


----------



## jojo1651

Beautiful!!!! You really did a great job!!


----------



## maryrose

very nice knitting work. pretty!


----------



## grannyknitter

Colleen Hartman said:


> GrannyKnitter
> 
> You are so right. What a beautiful outfit for Easter or for any time, actually.
> 
> How long have you been knitting?
> 
> Colleen


I actually self learned how to knit about 25 years ago. Lots of frogging I have done in those number of years! ha I learned to crochet before that but was never satisfied with the look of crocheted items so that spurred me on to knitting. How proud I was of that first pair of house slippers!


----------



## Muddyann

Ooops, I said that aloud. I guess you didn't hear me "Ohhhhhhh" and in my heart I said, "I miss having babies."


----------



## faleiry

So lovley well done.


----------



## Jeanie L

Absolutely Beautiful..Your knitting is beautiful..I have that pattern in my files waiting to find out what my granddaughter is having..Hope it's a girl..


----------



## denisejh

grannyknitter-You did a great job. The set is beautiful!


----------



## csbstar

Yes I would agree, this would look so cute on some little girl!! Very nice!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Your Easter Baby Sweater & Bonnet are SO delecate and I really like the pattern.


----------



## Island Sue

What a lovely set, great job.


----------



## grannyknitter

Wish I knew of a little girl for the sweater & bonnet. I just like trying new patterns so didn't knit it for anyone in particular.


----------



## Lalane

It is absolutely stunning, so beautiful. Thanks for the link, I love knitting baby stuff.


----------



## Janet.Sar

Very pretty - babies always look gorgeous in white, and you've done a super job.


----------



## Joanne Monty

How do I get this pattern....how adorable!

[email protected]


----------



## christine flo

so sweet


----------



## dpicanco

Beautiful! We're expecting our 7th great-grandchild in Sept. Would love to knit this. Where did you get this pattern? Your work is so lovely. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## grannyknitter

grannyknitter said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments about the sweater set.
> 
> Here is the link for the sweater:
> http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/eyelet-baby-cardigan-pattern.html
> 
> The hat is a purchased pattern from King Cole leaflet #7158.


----------



## sand dollar

Yes it is beautiful for easter


----------



## 6Nanett2

so pretty,


----------



## lilbabery

that is perfect for a baby


----------



## Ms Sue P

It is prefect and beautiful.


----------



## Adoreen

beautiful work.


----------



## crjc

It is prettyl


----------



## GaGaRoo

Beautiful!


----------



## AJP

That is adorable!!


----------



## yogandi

it is beautiful


----------



## panda13

Its so beautiful.


----------



## lyn H

grannyknitter said:


> Just can't resist knitting baby items - don't you think this outfit would be darling for some little girl to wear for Easter?


beautiful!!


----------



## gcoop

Just the perfect Easter outfit. It's lovely


----------



## mkjfrj

Lovely, any mommy would love it for her baby.


----------



## amg10241

Thnks for sharing always looking for new baby patterns, as I knit for our charities here in las vegas,nv


----------



## Lee Anne

very cute!!


----------



## Eileen Iona

beautiful - would look lovely at easter - unbelievable/eileen


----------



## missylam

Yes I think it would be very nice. It is so sweet.


----------



## Viddie

Lovely set


----------



## catzndogz

Adorable, any mom would be proud to have their baby all decked out in this little outfit, great job.


----------



## Typsknits

Lovely and would be great for Easter!


----------



## KZknitter

a darling set


----------



## marbelous1

This set looks beautiful I might knit this one for my daughter she is due a baby in August xx


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Your Easter Baby sweater & bonnet is just Precious!!!
Can you tell us what yarn you chose for yours?
Thank you for sharing the pattern. :sm17:


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work, I love knitting baby item's


----------



## Deegle

Very beautiful. I only knit baby things, can't resist them either!


----------



## TexasKnitem

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WaterFall

grannyknitter said:


> Just can't resist knitting baby items - don't you think this outfit would be darling for some little girl to wear for Easter?


Very nice


----------



## totaola

Hallo I am interested to get this beutiful pattern. How can I?
Thank you so much,
Þórunn


----------



## Grannie maggie

It's beautiful :sm01:


----------

